
Ask HN: Would you be interested in Screenshot scrapping SaaS? - mysteryjeans
Let&#x27;s say you have a desktop application form which you want leads.<p>I have this idea to build screenshot processing service that will extract data using OCR and presented it in tabular format that can be exported as excel.<p>Need feedback on this idea? Do you have a real world use case which image scrapping is the only option?
======
FroshKiller
The word is "scraping." A doubled consonant indicates a short vowel.
"Scrapping" rhymes with "tapping." To scrap something is to break it down and
discard it. To scrape in the context of scraping an image or web page is to
extract useful information from a source whose medium isn't suited to
extraction.

I see this all the time. If you're going to try to sell someone a scraping
service, do take care to use the correct word.

